# CRS score of 384



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

I am a software engineer and I have crs score of 384.
Is it fine to apply in express entry ?

How good are the chances of getting a pr ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you qualify to come to Canada, you are welcome to enter the Express Entry pool.

However, with a CRS of 384, you do not stand any chance of receiving an Invitation To Apply (ITA) - there are many hundreds of people in the pool with higher CRS scores than you who also do not qualify to receive an ITA.

So far this year, the minimum eligible CRS score has not been lower than 444, and even if you do have the minimum required score, your rank within the pool of qualified people has to be high enough to be included in the number of invitations allotted for the specific draw. 

In other words, the minimum CRS score and the number of ITA allotted to any given draw will change from draw to draw and there is no way for anyone other than the immigration minister to know what those numbers will be; it's not enough to just have the minimum required score as the number of eligible people will generally be greater than the number of available ITA.

Also, I wouldn't rely on previous rounds to detect downward or upward trends... the minimums are completely arbitrary and are set by the Minister of Citizenship and Immigration and his/her office; they are not obliged to answer to anyone in regards to how the rates are set.


----------



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you qualify to come to Canada, you are welcome to enter the Express Entry pool.
> 
> However, with a CRS of 384, you do not stand any chance of receiving an Invitation To Apply (ITA) - there are many hundreds of people in the pool with higher CRS scores than you who also do not qualify to receive an ITA.
> 
> ...




Is there any other way of getting a pr approved ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

HimanshuMalhotra0003 said:


> Is there any other way of getting a pr approved ?


You’d need to get a job and start from there. Even that’s not a guaranteed way to a PR.


----------



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> HimanshuMalhotra0003 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any other way of getting a pr approved ?
> ...


How about the state sponsorship?
How can i get that ?
And is it beneficial?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How about the state sponsorship?

There are no '_states_' in Canada, only provinces. Australia, India, and the United States have 'states,' Canada does not.

Yes, Provincial nomination is possible.



How can i get that ?

You will have to consult the relevant website of the province in which you wish to settle and see what the requirements are. 

Each province operates its own nomination program and no province can influence the decision(s) made by other provinces.

Be mindful of the fact that an applicant requires to have an Express Entry profile and CRS ranking in order to utilise the PNP but one does not need a PNP sponsorship in order to enter the Express Entry pool or receive an ITA (i.e. the federal government is the one who will issue an ITA, not the provincial government.


And is it beneficial?

Having a PNP attributed to your profile will help increase your Express Entry profile, thus increasing your chance of receiving an ITA


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

HimanshuMalhotra0003 said:


> How about the state sponsorship?



Why are you even trying to come to Canada when you obviously know nothing about the country?

Canada does _*not*_ have states, it has provinces. Please learn some basic facts about our country before seeking to emigrate here.


----------



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> How about the state sponsorship?
> 
> There are no '_states_' in Canada, only provinces. Australia, India, and the United States have 'states,' Canada does not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info .

Can you please also suggest if my family friends who run a restaurant there in ontario can help in sponsorship in any way ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

HimanshuMalhotra0003 said:


> Thanks for the info .
> 
> Can you please also suggest if my family friends who run a restaurant there in ontario can help in sponsorship in any way ?


They would have to prove that they can't find someone already in Canada to do whatever job they offered you. Since restaurant workers aren't exactly hard to find and any teenage kid can work in a restaurant they would have a tough time convincing the government that they needed to bring you into the country.


----------



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

Can i get a province nomination if my profile is in the shortage skill category ?
Even if my crs score is 384 amd i have filed for express entry


----------



## HimanshuMalhotra0003 (May 3, 2018)

*Crs score of 380*

Hi, 

I have a crs score of 380 and my occupation is listed in the shortage skills list.

Is it still worth filing an express entry hoping to get a provincial nomination ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A score of 380 is nowhere near high enough without something else (ie. provincial nomination, job offer, etc.).


----------

